# High School Field Hockey from the bleachers.



## Markw (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi all.  I will have a series of High School Field Hockey photos up in a bit.  I still have to sort through them.  I just wanted to have my spot held, per se.  I shot the whole event with a Nikon D300s and Nikon 80-200mm F/2.8 AF-D.  It was overcast (on the vurge of Tropical Storm Nicole in about 6 hours from the time of the game).  Anywho, here is something to hold you over:







Mark


----------



## user3977 (Oct 3, 2010)

DAMN YOU....... now i have to replace my keyboard. Mt Dew and this pic do not mix.


----------



## Markw (Oct 3, 2010)

Haha.  Thats hilarious.  Sorry about that. 

Mark


----------



## Markw (Oct 5, 2010)

Here are two more. 






This was a series of photos of one of the girls' fits after her team lost the ball.






Mark


----------



## smlblk396 (Oct 5, 2010)

She must be a good player because she hs big eyes to see the ball with


----------



## Rifleman7 (Oct 5, 2010)

Does she have a sister or 5-6 ?........I've heard of identical twins, but.....


----------



## CNCO (Oct 6, 2010)

not sure what is going on in the very first image besides some photoshop fun with the liquify tool but ok.

second shot - be very careful shooting a girl bending over. unless you know this person i would not have shot this. im speaking from a teachers point of view. i know a coach that coached girls volley ball and he wouldnt even stand in the gym when the girls stretched. last year another coach was filming a tennis match and a parent called the cop on the coach who was scouting a player.

third shot is poor composition. there is something in the bottom left and the person that is partially in the right. 

just my opinion but who am i to say


----------



## Markw (Oct 7, 2010)

First shot: This was only supposed to be some PS fun.  I said that in the original post.  

Second shot: I know her.  She is one of my dear friends and got a kick out of the photo and her 'looking like a ninja'.  I asked permission.

Third shot: There isnt any real composition.  Its a composite of shots..all with different compositions.  The person on the right is the coach.  I mainly put that in there to cover my lack of photos in this thread.  I have went through them and still ended up with way too many to post on here.  One more round through and Ill post the actual photos.

Thanks.
Mark


----------

